# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks - tonight

## Chris_2k11

What happened in the last 10 minutes of hollyoaks tonight please?   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

hi birks! soz ive posted it a little later than i promised you yesterday, but im posting it now and hope its helpful lol! (im now going to stop rambling and get on with it!!!)

dont know where you saw to so i hope i dont miss anything and soz if i tell you something you saw.

frankie came back and told steph and craig that theyd be moving into a grotty flat as the other flat she saw cost too much. craig and steph moaned about being moved while they were doing their exams. steph decided to practise her monologue for the showcase and while doing so had a fit. the headache she had earlier on was cos she missed brekkie and so hadnt taken her pills.

liz thought macki was a nice kid and made justin pay Â£125 to buy him a new phone. macki later saw ali in the village and started on him. later on at home, ali and justin were moaning about not wanting to move, and liz kept going on at justin about recent events. justin got annoyed, threw his dinner at the wall and called liz a stupid cow before storming off.

sam went home and zara thought she had blown it with him. lisa told zara that she needed to look more attractive and wear sexier clothes. lisa went into the su bar to get them both a drink and told darren she wasnt interested, ben came in saw them talking and walked straight back out. later on ben had a go at darren, telling him not to hurt lisa and darren teased ben about him fancying lisa. ben denied it and darren made a comment about how hed slept with lisa the night before, which made ben even more annyed. lisa came in and darren put his arm round her and ben told her that she wasnt worth it either. ben stormed out and lisa looked upset and shouted at darren that she didnt want anything to do with him.

i think thats all that happened, if i think of anything else ill let you know. hope it was useful!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanx di marco!   :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:  I wish id seen the bit where justin threw his dinner at the wall and called Liz a cow   :Mad:  I bet Liz just went "Justin! get back here!" or something like that!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol

----------


## Katy

theres been many a time when i have wanted to throw my dinner at the wall

----------


## di marco

> Thanx di marco!    I wish id seen the bit where justin threw his dinner at the wall and called Liz a cow   I bet Liz just went "Justin! get back here!" or something like that!   lol


she didnt actually she just looked really shocked and angry (if my memory is right lol!), her face was so funny!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she didnt actually she just looked really shocked and angry (if my memory is right lol!), her face was so funny!


lol!   :Big Grin:  So was his dinner like all over the wall?!?   :EEK!:  lol

----------


## di marco

> lol!   So was his dinner like all over the wall?!?   lol


yeh his plate sort of smashed and fell to the floor and the remains of his dinner were just like stuck to the wall, just sort of hanging there lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeh his plate sort of smashed and fell to the floor and the remains of his dinner were just like stuck to the wall, just sort of hanging there lol!


lol! Id ave liked to see that Richard's face!!   :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> lol! Id ave liked to see that Richard's face!!


unfortunately richard wasnt there, it was just liz and ali. ali, as usual, looked like he didnt know whether to laugh or look shocked! it would have been good if richard had been there, he would have hit the roof!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> unfortunately richard wasnt there, it was just liz and ali. ali, as usual, looked like he didnt know whether to laugh or look shocked! it would have been good if richard had been there, he would have hit the roof!


lol! im sorry but Ali is just soo pathetic!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I had to laugh the other day when Justin shoved all his work off the kitchen table and Ali goes, "oi, what you gonna do, hit me?!" he just looked so stupid lol!   :Lol:  they're quite a comedy clan this family lol   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> lol! im sorry but Ali is just soo pathetic!   I had to laugh the other day when Justin shoved all his work off the kitchen table and Ali goes, "oi, what you gonna do, hit me?!" he just looked so stupid lol!   they're quite a comedy clan this family lol


i know ali is really pathetic. the other day when he was saying he would sort macki out for justin, i was thinking you dont stand a chance! and i agree they are a comedy family, like yesterday when justin threw his dinner, i just had to laugh, and it got even funnier when you saw lizs face!

----------


## di marco

just remembered, birks can you remind me to post that spoiler that i was gonna tell you about mandy this evening. i would do it now but i have to go so if you see me on here this evenng and i havent already posted it, can you remind me, thanks   :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just reminding you about the mandy spoiler di marco!   :Big Grin:  Oh, by the way, i watched the repeat of yesterday's hollyoaks on E4. I saw the bit with Justin throwing the plate! Was pretty funny  :Big Grin:  Liz's face!  :Big Grin:   I watched tonight's episode on channel 4 too, but she wasn't in it. I thought it was a bit crap tonight actually, im looking forward to the late-night episode later though   :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> Just reminding you about the mandy spoiler di marco!


thanks, will do it in a min. feel free to remind me again if i forget (as id forgotten til i read this lol!)




> Oh, by the way, i watched the repeat of yesterday's hollyoaks on E4. I saw the bit with Justin throwing the plate! Was pretty funny  Liz's face!


yeh it was funny werent it? lol!




> I watched tonight's episode on channel 4 too, but she wasn't in it. I thought it was a bit crap tonight actually, im looking forward to the late-night episode later though


tonights epi was ok. it was a shame liz werent in it though so justin could have another go at her! but i thought that zara trying to impress sam was funny, and i liked the ben and lisa part near the end, im really beginning to like them together now, to start with i hated the idea, but now i think that they really suit and you can see that they both care for each other. cant wait til i see the late night epi either, but unfortunately my mum wont let me watch it so i had to get my gran to record it for me so wont be able to watch it til monday prob  :Sad:

----------

